# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  SW 44th & May

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## Thundercitizen

- Center left: Roosevelt Jr High...was practice fields home for the Southwest Optimist Tigers
- Lower left: Arthur Elementary
- SW corner of 44th and May: Jim's IGA...home of the best Koolee drinks
- NE corner of 44th and May: DX Gas station
- SE corner of 44th and May: future home of Southpark Theaters
- Top left edge: Woodson Park...also a SW Optimist Tigers practice site

----------

